# New- looking for cycle and source feedback



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

Newish to UG scene. Lots of lurking. New to posting anywhere.

Have some more recent pep and SARM experience. Started TRT early this year before ever running any cycle due to a legitimate medical need. Sucks at 28. So now I figure fuck it if my hormones are shit by default might as well blast and cruise like a real man. 

Info


*Cycle Goals:* Reduce body fat. Body recomposition.
*Prior AAS/SARM/Peptide experience:* Single Sarm cycle. 2 Pep cycles BPC TB-500. 8 Months TRT currently taking 80mg twice a week.
*Training experience:* 4+ years resistance training and 3+ years consistent nutrition
*Starting Weight:* Approx. 207 lbs
*Height*: 5'11"
*Body-fat:* 19%
*Age:* 28
*Starting joint condition:* Very good, besides right wrist currently sitting on a ligament tear.
*Starting Skin/Acne condition: very* mild back acne otherwise healthy skin.
*Hairline:* Full (no balding spots; not receding)
*Sex Drive:* Med-High libido, no issues with ED or any other sexual issues.
*Depression/Moodiness:* None.
*Gyno/high estrogenic sides: very* occasional nipple sensitivity, probably in my head. Bloods show I'm a very low converter
*General health and feeling:* Excellent.
*Starting Testosterone:* ~1050 ng/ml on TRT. 192 ng/ml before 

Since I have currently have a fucked wrist and can't lift proper I'm looking to take this time to hit the cardio hard, core and do isolations dependent on the doctors prognosis next week. Plus I have some beach vacations lined up for winter. Looking to run a cycle listed below. Going with var because I've read a lot of benefits as it pertains to tendon, ligament and joint healing.

Week 1-16 Test:  300mg/week
Week 1-6 Var: 350mg/week
Week  10-16 proviron: 50mg/day

Will take associated liver protection (NAC, thistle, etc) and joint supplements.

Thoughts on injection of BCP and tb-500 into wrist area to expedite healing? Cycling CJC + MK-677 during this for healing and fat loss?


Lastly, through my "research" I've found IAsuperP and Steroidify. Any feedback on these for source quality for Var and Proviron? Thinking to buy Tbol for my bulk at same time. Got bitcoin in hand. Have a solid UGL test source so that's a non issue.

John


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Newish to UG scene. Lots of lurking. New to posting anywhere.
> 
> Have some more recent pep and SARM experience. Started TRT early this year before ever running any cycle due to a legitimate medical need. Sucks at 28. So now I figure fuck it if my hormones are shit by default might as well blast and cruise like a real man.
> 
> ...


You want to run a cycle while you can’t lift properly?  Lolwut?

IA Superpharma and Steroidify are both shit, also.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You want to run a cycle while you can’t lift properly?  Lolwut?
> 
> IA Superpharma and Steroidify are both shit, also.


Everyday will be leg day now.

Good to know on the sources. Bunk? over priced?


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 21, 2022)

Everything looks good. Training, supplements,.sarms, and cycle dosages.

Awesome sources go ahead and order. I'm personally giving you the green light.

You should be bumped up to MOD status given your all around knowledge. Can one of the mods please relinquish your power to him please!

See you on the Mr. O stage in a few years🙄


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You want to run a cycle while you can’t lift properly?  Lolwut?


Sure, what's wrong with that?  Wasn't there some jabroni on here saying you can get jerked and tan on gear and not even have to workout?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Newish to UG scene. Lots of lurking. New to posting anywhere.
> 
> Have some more recent pep and SARM experience. Started TRT early this year before ever running any cycle due to a legitimate medical need. Sucks at 28. So now I figure fuck it if my hormones are shit by default might as well blast and cruise like a real man.
> 
> ...


This looks stupendous. Full send.

The var is absolute magic and will heal your ligament tear. To damn with what any real doctor would say. Steroids are magical.

I would go with IASuperpharma too. Get the Mega-Test1000. That way you’ll only need to pin 0.3 ml per week. Totally easy. Go ahead and pre-book a trip to a 3rd world nation too. Their medical facilities are amazing yet affordable so they’ll be about to operate on your infected muscle for a reasonable cost. Again, fuck our modern medicine and healthcare system. They’re just keeping you down, bud. 👍


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Everyday will be leg day now.
> 
> Good to know on the sources. Bunk? over priced?


IA = infections, generally shadiness Steroidify = overpriced and bad service


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Everyday will be leg day now.
> 
> Good to know on the sources. Bunk? over priced?


IA is just absolute trash with lots of reports of infections. Steroidify is somewhat legit but insanely overpriced.

I’d keep looking. You can do way better than those two sources.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

The guys that are hating on IPSuprapharma and Steroidify are hired by competing UGLs. I bet those haters don’t even lift either. You cannot go wrong with your selected sources. @Pooh6369 gave you a personal guarantee and I’ll double down on that as well.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> IA is just absolute trash with lots of reports of infections. Steroidify is somewhat legit but insanely overpriced.
> 
> I’d keep looking. You can do way better than those two sources.


Look at this. Some real feedback. I'll give you some free tickets when I'm on the stage in vegas next december.

Forgot I had one more Hulkroids


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Look at this. Some real feedback. I'll give you some free tickets when I'm on the stage in vegas next december.
> 
> Forgot I had one more Hulkroids


Hulkroids? Say no more. Mention my name and you’ll save 15%


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hulkroids? Say no more. Mention my name and you’ll save 15%


This guy has to be a troll.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 21, 2022)

Hemorrhoids had a BOGO sale going on also!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Look at this. Some real feedback. I'll give you some free tickets when I'm on the stage in vegas next december.
> 
> Forgot I had one more Hulkroids


You also forgot to mention Colonial, TGI and DRed. All GTG.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This looks stupendous. Full send.
> 
> The var is absolute magic and will heal your ligament tear. Too damn with what any real doctor would say. Steroids are magical.
> 
> I would go with IASuperpharma too. Get the Mega-Test1000. That way you’ll only need to pin 0.3 ml per week. Totally easy. Go ahead and pre-book a trip to a 3rd world nation too. Their medical facilities are amazing yet affordable so they’ll be about to operate on your infected muscle for a reasonable cost. Again, fuck our modern medicine and healthcare system. They’re just keeping you down, bud. 👍


 Yeah like I said, not even seeing a doctor or am going to adjust my routine based on their recommendation. Definitely haven't gotten an X-ray, have an MRI scheduled and certainly haven't got a ortho visit next week. 

Maybe I just run that mega-test for my TRT instead of the stuff I get from the pharma. less ml probably help with PIP.

Glad we are on the same page.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Yeah like I said, not even seeing a doctor or am going to adjust my routine based on their recommendation. Definitely haven't gotten an X-ray, have an MRI scheduled and certainly haven't got a ortho visit next week.
> 
> Maybe I just run that mega-test for my TRT instead of the stuff I get from the pharma. less ml probably help with PIP.
> 
> Glad we are on the same page.


Inject into your eyeball for max gains.............bitch.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You also forgot to mention Colonial, TGI and DRed. All GTG.


What about MSG labs and BeakerLabs?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This guy has to be a troll.


Nah. He works out naked and grunts. He’s just like the rest of us! He can’t possibly be a troll.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 21, 2022)

Look, in all seriousness.. Get rid of the SARMS..that shits 100% trash.. Replace with semen.. 2 cups daily.
one before and one after workout..


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Look, in all seriousness.. Get rid of the SARMS..that shits 100% trash.. Replace with semen.. 2 cups daily.
> one before and one after workout..


Is that not what sarms are? Got mine from a buddy with a horse farm


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Is that not what sarms are? Got mine from a buddy with a horse farm


Well there you go! Drop everything else and get it straight from the tap!

Way to be one step a head


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Get your wrist fixed. 

Lose weight. You don't need drugs to do this. "Recomp" cycles are difficult to do and most people spin their wheels. To lose fat, you need to be in a calorie deficit.  It's easier to gain muscle in a calorie surplus.

Research your sources during that time. Look for UGLs that provide HPLP testing results. What good is it to listen to any of us? We're anonymous imaginary characters on the internet. Is that who you would trust?


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Well there you go! Drop everything else and get it straight from the tap!
> 
> Way to be one step a head


Trying


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Get your wrist fixed.
> 
> Lose weight. You don't need drugs to do this. "Recomp" cycles are difficult to do and most people spin their wheels. To lose fat, you need to be in a calorie deficit.  It's easier to gain muscle in a calorie surplus.
> 
> Research your sources during that time. Look for UGLs that provide HPLP testing results. What good is it to listen to any of us? We're anonymous imaginary characters on the internet. Is that who you would trust?


Not Starting anything until I have feedback from the doc. Just try to have things planned out ahead, between feedback from sites like this, order times, etc. I figure its 3-4 weeks until I have something in hand. 

If the doc says I have to wait 4 more on top of that than I will but I'd like to have things ready before hand.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Not Starting anything until I have feedback from the doc. Just try to have things planned out ahead, between feedback from sites like this, order times, etc. I figure its 3-4 weeks until I have something in hand.
> 
> If the doc says I have to wait 4 more on top of that than I will but I'd like to have things ready before hand.


Again, you don’t need drugs to drop body fat. Focus on diet. You can stay on your TRT dose and that would be enough to maintain your current muscle mass.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Again, you don’t need drugs to drop body fat. Focus on diet. You can stay on your TRT dose and that would be enough to maintain your current muscle mass.


BBBG is right. TRT is plenty to maintain muscle mass on a moderate cut unless you’re an absolute unit.

Drugs during a cut are to prevent muscle catabolism. You aren’t going to lose any appreciable muscle doing a cut from 19% to say, 12%.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Again, you don’t need drugs to drop body fat. Focus on diet. You can stay on your TRT dose and that would be enough to maintain your current muscle mass.





Test_subject said:


> BBBG is right. TRT is plenty to maintain muscle mass on a moderate cut unless you’re an absolute unit.
> 
> Drugs during a cut are to prevent muscle catabolism. You aren’t going to lose any appreciable muscle doing a cut from 19% to say, 12%.


Abs are made in the kitchen or soemthing right?

Biggest thing was I saw studies showing Oxandrolone for post ops on joint surgeries. So if I could lose less muscle and speed recovery why not. 

Sounds like the broscientist are saying dont run anything but TRT until full heal and stop being a fat ass and eat less.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Abs are made in the kitchen or soemthing right?
> 
> Biggest thing was I saw studies showing Oxandrolone for post ops on joint surgeries. So if I could lose less muscle and speed recovery why not.
> 
> Sounds like the broscientist are saying dont run anything but TRT until full heal and stop being a fat ass and eat less.


Yes


----------



## Clyde (Sep 21, 2022)

Thanks for mentioning the sources. Incredible selection and the names sound so powerful! I'm all in and switching my whole routine now.

1) Switching to a stack of Gigatest, Hulk, Popeye, and Warlord for my TRT.  ED injection schedule
 and add Fury 500mg for pre workout.

2) Then quit fucking around and switch to the infamous Richard Simmons workout plan. Got the CD series to follow!

3) Get a pair of those cray cray pink dumbells, those little sock spacer thingies and fluffy wrist wraps with matching head band.

Goal is to get super duper toned, not all crazy strong, bulky and muscular.

I hear chicks dig the skinny twink build, think more aesthetic and completely hairless.

/s


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

If my friend changes his injections from IM to directly to his dick will it get bigger? Asking for a friend. Also, stacks for my friend and penial gainz


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Sounds like the broscientist are saying dont run anything but TRT until full heal and stop being a fat ass and eat less.


Yes, that’s accurate.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> If my friend changes his injections from IM to directly to his dick will it get bigger? Asking for a friend. Also, stacks for my friend and penial gainz


Are you just fucking around and wasting everyone’s time now? Or was that right from the start?

We’re not supposed to dismiss you directly, which is why I’m asking.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you just fucking around and wasting everyone’s time now? Or was that right from the start?
> 
> We’re not supposed to dismiss you directly, which is why I’m asking.


Well I started serious and you were trolling.

Then you were helpful so I started trolling.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Well I started serious and you were trolling.
> 
> Then you were helpful so I started trolling.


Yea that makes sense.

You're a new member. You just established that youre trolling.

Good luck here.

I'm sure this isn't your first account on the UGBB.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I'm sure this isn't your first account on the UGBB.



Unfortunately it is.

Just trying to play along but I guess its a finer line to walk than I thought


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Unfortunately it is.
> 
> Just trying to play along but I guess its a finer line to walk than I thought



Nobody knows you yet. The quality of answers you get relies directly on the posts that you make.

I suspect you were trolling from the start since no one uses IA SuperPharma. But I was willing to give you a 2nd chance. You responded to that one with trolling.

Good stuff. I don't decide who stays and who goes here, I'm not the owner of the board. By my OPINION is that you buried yourself.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Maybe I just run that mega-test for my TRT instead of the stuff I get from the pharma. less ml probably help with PIP.



You can't use the GigaTest as is. Doubtful that's it's even 1000 mg/ml but you still have to dilute it. That's IAStupidpharmas solution to minimizing the contents inside packages. Same idea went into producing 100 mg Sdrol.

Who the fuck wants to go through all that trouble? Might as well just buy the raws and make it yourself.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody knows you yet. The quality of answers you get relies directly on the posts that you make.
> 
> I suspect you were trolling from the start since no one uses IA SuperPharma. But I was willing to give you a 2nd chance. You responded to that one with trolling.
> 
> Good stuff. I don't decide who stays and who goes here, I'm not the owner of the board. By my OPINION is that you buried yourself.



I tried to post with nice formatting. Pertinent information and be clear on the questions I was trying to get answers to.

Once you gave me serious replies I responded seriously. 

A dick joke wasn't in response to you nor did it quote you.

Not trying to come into this forum and start beefs because I know there is a wealth of information but can't be serious, can't joke. Is there any way I'm allowed to contribute here?


MisterSuperGod said:


> You can't use the GigaTest as is. Doubtful that's it's even 1000 mg/ml but you still have to dilute it. That's IAStupidpharmas solution to minimizing the contents inside packages. Same idea went into producing 100 mg Sdrol.
> 
> Who the fuck wants to go through all that trouble? Might as well just buy the raws and make it yourself.



I figured this was obvious enough and that my response was in line with the trolly response from BBBG.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> I tried to post with nice formatting. Pertinent information and be clear on the questions I was trying to get answers to.
> 
> Once you gave me serious replies I responded seriously.
> 
> ...


You're pretty good on the multi-quote functions for someone that just recently started posting. I'm impressed.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You're pretty good on the multi-quote functions for someone that just recently started posting. I'm impressed.


28 years old and using forums for one thing or another since I was like 12. Grown up with technology.

Again, not trying to beef or be a troll. I'm guessing I need to be more selective on the sarcasm until I have an older account and history? I'd like to keep this one here.


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 21, 2022)

So are you going to take the advice given or proceed as planned? 

Everyone wants to take a shortcut to reaching their body goals. But it's not the right way. Consistency is the only way forward. Put in a solid 6 months on trt working your ass off then start a cycle. 

Using drugs for joint healing is only temporary at best. As well as the fact you'll be masking the pain and unknowingly doing more damage than good.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> So are you going to take the advice given or proceed as planned?
> 
> Everyone wants to take a shortcut to reaching their body goals. But it's not the right way. Consistency is the only way forward. Put in a solid 6 months on trt working your ass off then start a cycle.
> 
> Using drugs for joint healing is only temporary at best. As well as the fact you'll be masking the pain and unknowingly doing more damage than good.


Oh I'm definitely listening. I think I need more time figuring out when these guys are serious or not.

I have 8 months on the TRT and have dialed in so I know where to pick up post cycle. I've been training 4 days a week on average doing upper, lower, push pull, legs. TRT alone has made a big difference considering my natural test levels prior that should be expected. All the info was in the OP with my training experience, TRT time, etc.



Johnjohnson said:


> Not Starting anything until I have feedback from the doc. Just try to have things planned out ahead, between feedback from sites like this, order times, etc. I figure its 3-4 weeks until I have something in hand.
> 
> If the doc says I have to wait 4 more on top of that than I will but I'd like to have things ready before hand


Still going through proper channels for medical advise but if there is something more I can do I'm about it. Not hopping on gear tomorrow but I'm trying to have a plan for what the next 4-12 weeks looks like.


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Oh I'm definitely listening. I think I need more time figuring out when these guys are serious or not.
> 
> I have 8 months on the TRT and have dialed in so I know where to pick up post cycle. I've been training 4 days a week on average doing upper, lower, push pull, legs. TRT alone has made a big difference considering my natural test levels prior that should be expected. All the info was in the OP with my training experience, TRT time, etc.
> 
> ...


Stay open minded, have thick skin, and you'll fit right in here. Sounds like you're on the right track.

Not so sure about training naked though.....


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Stay open minded, have thick skin, and you'll fit right in here. Sounds like you're on the right track.
> 
> Not so sure about training naked though.....


Maximizes test production bro. Something about sunlight on the balls....... I'd link the research but you probably have google installed.


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Maximizes test production bro. Something about sunlight on the balls....... I'd link the research but you probably have google installed.



If you can train naked while maximizing sunlight on your nutsack you're not training hard enough. Or it's really, really small so as to not get in the way?


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> If you can train naked while maximizing sunlight on your nutsack you're not training hard enough. Or it's really, really small so as to not get in the way?


Gorilla Tape it in place. Side benefit of free wax 5x a week

Big brain moves


----------



## irontoss (Oct 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This looks stupendous. Full send.
> 
> The var is absolute magic and will heal your ligament tear. To damn with what any real doctor would say. Steroids are magical.
> 
> I would go with IASuperpharma too. Get the Mega-Test1000. That way you’ll only need to pin 0.3 ml per week. Totally easy. Go ahead and pre-book a trip to a 3rd world nation too. Their medical facilities are amazing yet affordable so they’ll be about to operate on your infected muscle for a reasonable cost. Again, fuck our modern medicine and healthcare system. They’re just keeping you down, bud. 👍


Damn??? I just joined and looking for some good information, not asking I’ll do my own research but is every post met with such hostility??  I understand there are alot of scamming scumbags lurking but there are some people like me who are just looking to join the community to learn but I don’t think it’s a good 1st impression to see every new poster get blasted!  Anyway just my 2 cents thanks mod for the ad 👍


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

irontoss said:


> Damn??? I just joined and looking for some good information, not asking I’ll do my own research but is every post met with such hostility??  I understand there are alot of scamming scumbags lurking but there are some people like me who are just looking to join the community to learn but I don’t think it’s a good 1st impression to see every new poster get blasted!  Anyway just my 2 cents thanks mod for the ad 👍



How many fake accounts are you going to make? I’m curious, why’d you pick me out of everyone else that posted similarly.

Just keep baiting. I’m not falling for it. You’re making yourself look like an ass at this point. Just quit.


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How many fake accounts are you going to make? I’m curious, why’d you pick me out of everyone else that posted similarly.
> 
> Just keep baiting. I’m not falling for it. You’re making yourself look like an ass at this point. Just quit.


My guess is , he's kind of sweet on ya. Let's face it you are just cunning in a bumble bee sort of way. All cute and fuzzy , until ya sting some body.   

3 
2 
1 
*opens the window and listens for it  ....
      Fuck you Yano haahahaah !!!


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

Aww shit. You think he's me? Not the case.

Definitely seeing the error in my ways. Even though I don't my post is QUITE as bad as you made it seem, browsing this forum heavily since I empathize with the reaction since seeing how many newbies approach this similarly asking to be handed all the answers is annoying. 

Keeping focus on goals is hard. Maintaining discipline around gear usage is hard. Wading through trashy broscience for real science on a forum is hard. Dieting is hard. Tricep kickbacks are hard.

Using the search function is not hard. Getting bloods is not hard. Only running test first cycle is not hard. Reading is not hard. Only changing one variable at a time is not hard. 

Right now I'm reading through @RiR0  Peer pressure work out log and @mrgreens , who is doing killing it btw! Along with every other post I can find about e2 management, diet, gyno, routines, macros, blood work, complimentary compounds, janoshik testing, etc

Maybe being a dickhead worked? If it's your way of getting people to be accountable for themselves. All I've been doing is reading. Chill on the Tren, I think you're getting paranoid. I'm not making extra accounts to troll you. I don't have that kind of time. I'd rather read and learn so when I ask questions it's solid enough to get a real answer.

So to bad @BigBaldBeardGuy, I'm going to be here for a while. So how do we kiss and make up? Look each other in the eyes, hold hands and shit on @Valdosta and @Skullcrusher chest? But again you've been such a dick to Val he's finally coming off blast.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Aww shit. You think he's me? Not the case.
> 
> Definitely seeing the error in my ways. Even though I don't my post is QUITE as bad as you made it seem, browsing this forum heavily since I empathize with the reaction since seeing how many newbies approach this similarly asking to be handed all the answers is annoying.
> 
> ...


Lol your doing great buddy keep it up


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Aww shit. You think he's me? Not the case.
> 
> Definitely seeing the error in my ways. Even though I don't my post is QUITE as bad as you made it seem, browsing this forum heavily since I empathize with the reaction since seeing how many newbies approach this similarly asking to be handed all the answers is annoying.
> 
> ...


No man. I don’t think it’s you. And I haven’t said anything about you in recent days. 

It doesn’t bother me at all if you’re here to learn. You came in with pre-contrived ideas of what you were going to do. If me being a dickhead broke that, then good. See, that’s how a lot of new guys come in.  I say shit for a reason. It’s for your own good. That’s the part the snowflakes don’t understand.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Aww shit. You think he's me? Not the case.
> 
> Definitely seeing the error in my ways. Even though I don't my post is QUITE as bad as you made it seem, browsing this forum heavily since I empathize with the reaction since seeing how many newbies approach this similarly asking to be handed all the answers is annoying.
> 
> ...


But your style of writing does definitely remind me of someone else so I don’t think this is your first, second or third handle here. 🤣

I don’t run Tren btw. 

I’m not the only one that’s given @Valdosta a hard time. But why don’t you ask @Valdosta what he thinks about me? And quit being such a ass-face.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> man. I don’t think it’s you. And I haven’t said anything about you in recent days.
> 
> It doesn’t bother me at all if you’re here to learn. You came in with pre-contrived ideas of what you were going to do. If me being a dickhead broke that, then good. See, that’s how a lot of new guys come in. I say shit for a reason. It’s for your own good. That’s the part the snowflakes don’t understand.



This is like a heavy is the head the wears the crown situation. A few of you OGs got some trolls following you around. 

But yes, made me reel things in and plan out father ahead. Do I wish it was said nicer? Sure, but I'm sure 50% of new posters don't listen to people speaking in a reasonable manner so you got to blow them up. So in the end. Thank you.




BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But your style of writing does definitely remind me of someone else so I don’t think this is your first, second or third handle here. 🤣
> 
> I don’t run Tren btw.
> 
> I’m not the only one that’s given @Valdosta a hard time. But why don’t you ask @Valdosta what he thinks


Still had to slide a fuck you in there, just in case. Love it. 

It is my first and only handle but I'm just an internet man so who knows if you'll ever trust that.

Only brought up tren because it seems like so many people are coming after you.👻

I'm curious what @Valdosta  thinks do. But I have any idea.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> This is like a heavy is the head the wears the crown situation. A few of you OGs got some trolls following you around.
> 
> But yes, made me reel things in and plan out father ahead. Do I wish it was said nicer? Sure, but I'm sure 50% of new posters don't listen to people speaking in a reasonable manner so you got to blow them up. So in the end. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Hey Presser, how are you? Still an old, fat Star Trek incel?


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Hey Presser, how are you? Still an old, fat Star Trek incel?


Nope. Not presser. Not anyone else.  I'm young but kind of fat and more of a Star Wars and Lord of the Rings guy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> This is like a heavy is the head the wears the crown situation. A few of you OGs got some trolls following you around.
> 
> But yes, made me reel things in and plan out father ahead. Do I wish it was said nicer? Sure, but I'm sure 50% of new posters don't listen to people speaking in a reasonable manner so you got to blow them up. So in the end. Thank you.
> 
> ...


So you have run Tren at what dose?


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So you have run Tren at what dose?



Fuck no only my TRT. But I do know how to use a search function and tren seems to have one of the strongest *possible* neurological effects.  From what I've read it's is probably the largest contributor to the negative outlook of AAS use in terms of roid rage, paranoia and domestics but again everyone is different  Plenty of people run it without any problems. While I haven't used it myself just claiming my own side effects is anecdotal and really wouldn't tell you what the general side effect profile can look like for a substance when the sample size is one. 

My guess is it's a lot easier and more comfortable for people inside of the community to talk about side effects such as acne, receding hair lines and and some bitch tits that you can pop an AI, Accutane or Finasteride. As opposed to strong negative personality changes.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Fuck no only my TRT. But I do know how to use a search function and tren seems to have one of the strongest *possible* neurological effects.  From what I've read it's is probably the largest contributor to the negative outlook of AAS use in terms of roid rage, paranoia and domestics but again everyone is different  Plenty of people run it without any problems. While I haven't used it myself just claiming my own side effects is anecdotal and really wouldn't tell you what the general side effect profile can look like for a substance when the sample size is one.
> 
> My guess is it's a lot easier and more comfortable for people inside of the community to talk about side effects such as acne, receding hair lines and and some bitch tits that you can pop an AI, Accutane or Finasteride. As opposed to strong negative personality changes.


Just “pop” some Accutane or Finasteride? Haha. You should read about that stuff too. 

None of this stuff is as simple and harmless as you make it out to be. 

No. I’m not on Tren.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Fuck no only my TRT. But I do know how to use a search function and tren seems to have one of the strongest *possible* neurological effects.  From what I've read it's is probably the largest contributor to the negative outlook of AAS use in terms of roid rage, paranoia and domestics but again everyone is different  Plenty of people run it without any problems. While I haven't used it myself just claiming my own side effects is anecdotal and really wouldn't tell you what the general side effect profile can look like for a substance when the sample size is one.
> 
> My guess is it's a lot easier and more comfortable for people inside of the community to talk about side effects such as acne, receding hair lines and and some bitch tits that you can pop an AI, Accutane or Finasteride. As opposed to strong negative personality changes.


BigBeardBaldGuy or whatever his name is gonna 'pop' your ass like a zit.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Just “pop” some Accutane or Finasteride? Haha. You should read about that stuff too.
> 
> None of this stuff is as simple and harmless as you make it out to be.
> 
> No. I’m not on Tren.



Oh, Accutane alone can fuck you up. Good luck if you work outside. Finasteride can have lasting libido and ED effects. I'm not saying it easy or mild. All I said was seems to be something the community, not just this forum but BB and PL as a whole, is more open to discussing. 

I'm not saying you have gone crazy on tren. I believe you arent on it. Just light heartily commenting on how someone is out to troll you but it can look like paranoia from the outside.





lifter6973 said:


> BigBeardBaldGuy or whatever his name is gonna 'pop' your ass like a zit.



It would be an honor to be an ass zit on bbbg


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2022)

I actually don't think this is Presser after  reading multiple posts ,, this guy is way to witty and the word play is way to intelligent , it's almost enjoyable.

Presser would never be able to hold it  together this long without a complete bi polar meltdown of one form or another.

It is a very familiar writing style , BBBG ain't wrong but I just don't get the Presser feelz

 You remember the self proclaimed  "Dr" we had around here ? Loved being snarky with the witty come backs all while blowing  smoke out his ass with 50 cent words trying to make himself sound smart ?

Thats the feel I get ,,,  Presser would of had a temper tantrum by now , Intel would of gone off on a  tangent about watching his mom  turn tricks and let's face it , Mindless couldn't put that many words  together if he was fucking paid to , he's just too fucking stupid.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

Yano said:


> I actually don't think this is Presser after  reading multiple posts ,, this guy is way to witty and the word play is way to intelligent , it's almost enjoyable.
> 
> Presser would never be able to hold it  together this long without a complete bi polar meltdown of one form or another.
> 
> ...


This is too funny. I am no one who has been here previously. I'm no doctor. In fact I have a pretty "stupid" occupation one might say. I don't know a lot and most of you have probably forgotten more than I know now.

I am trying to learn though and have a little fun here while I'm at it. Not even trying to get on anyones nerves but I won't just bend over and let you throw some sand in the vasoline and take it.


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> This is too funny. I am no one who has been here previously. I'm no doctor. In fact I have a pretty "stupid" occupation one might say. I don't know a lot and most of you have probably forgotten more than I know now.
> 
> I am trying to learn though and have a little fun here while I'm at it. Not even trying to get on anyones nerves but I won't just bend over and let you throw some sand in the vasoline and take it.


For the record , fuck you and what you think is funny , no one is talking to you in that comment so shut the fuck up until you're spoken to.

Fucking cunt.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 4, 2022)

Yano said:


> For the record , fuck you and what you think is funny , no one is talking to you in that comment so shut the fuck up until you're spoken to.
> 
> Fucking cunt.


I treasure these rare emergences of Spicy Yano


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I treasure these rare emergences of Spicy Yano


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

Yano said:


> For the record , fuck you and what you think is funny , no one is talking to you in that comment so shut the fuck up until you're spoken to.
> 
> Fucking cunt.


I mean, I am OP of the thread and you are talking ABOUT me in this thread.

So do I sit back while you skip the sand and throw glass in instead?


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> I mean, I am OP of the thread and you are talking ABOUT me in this thread.
> 
> So do I sit back while you skip the sand and throw glass in instead?


YES, think of this as a hazing ceremony while trying to get into the best Fraternity on the planet!


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> YES, think of this as a hazing ceremony while trying to get into the best Fraternity on the planet!


As long as I don't end up like Val and develop a fetish of @BigBaldBeardGuy stepping on my nuts with high heals on, it seems worth it.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> As long as I don't end up like Val and develop a fetish of @BigBaldBeardGuy stepping on my nuts with high heals on, it seems worth it.


@BigBaldBeardGuy and others gave you good advise, but you responded with some shitty comments which put you in the probable Troll category. The hazing will be harder for you and take you longer to complete. Listen, learn and don't be a trollist dick.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> As long as I don't end up like Val and develop a fetish of @BigBaldBeardGuy stepping on my nuts with high heals on, it seems worth it.


Troll away.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> I mean, I am OP of the thread and you are talking ABOUT me in this thread.
> 
> So do I sit back while you skip the sand and throw glass in instead?


At lets just say this. If @Yano  is calling you a cunt, you definitely started out on the wrong foot and will have a rough go at it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> As long as I don't end up like Val and develop a fetish of @BigBaldBeardGuy stepping on my nuts with high heals on, it seems worth it.


He doesn’t have a “fetish”. He has something that you don’t know anything about. It’s “respect”. You earn that by giving consistently good advice instead of just fucking around all the time. 

Ah never mind. This is falling on deaf ears. You’re not a real member anyway. You’re only here to instigate and draw attention. To bait people into reactions. Have your fun bud.


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2022)

I'm starting to think this guys got a few feathers maybe ? ....


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 4, 2022)

I was mentioned, and I’m gone as quickly as I came. Back to the dungeon now…


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm starting to think this guys got a few feathers maybe ? ....
> View attachment 29450


----------



## irontoss (Oct 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How many fake accounts are you going to make? I’m curious, why’d you pick me out of everyone else that posted similarly.
> 
> Just keep baiting. I’m not falling for it. You’re making yourself look like an ass at this point. Just quit.


I just joined yesterday douche’ , I replied to you because your the one who keeps blasting every post!  Not sure why the mod hasn’t removed you yet??  Anyway sounds like you got cheated on by your wife? or your boyfriend?  Either way you don’t have reply to every post, are you that lonely?? 

Go lift and shut your pie hole! or just shut your pie hole if you can’t lift,  I’m done with you.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Aww shit. You think he's me? Not the case.
> 
> Definitely seeing the error in my ways. Even though I don't my post is QUITE as bad as you made it seem, browsing this forum heavily since I empathize with the reaction since seeing how many newbies approach this similarly asking to be handed all the answers is annoying.
> 
> ...


Real science vs bro science…. 🤔


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

irontoss said:


> I just joined yesterday douche’ , I replied to you because your the one who keeps blasting every post!  Not sure why the mod hasn’t removed you yet??  Anyway sounds like you got cheated on by your wife? or your boyfriend?  Either way you don’t have reply to every post, are you that lonely??
> 
> Go lift and shut your pie hole! or just shut your pie hole if you can’t lift,  I’m done with you.


Presser maybe


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

irontoss said:


> I just joined yesterday douche’ , I replied to you because your the one who keeps blasting every post!  Not sure why the mod hasn’t removed you yet??  Anyway sounds like you got cheated on by your wife? or your boyfriend?  Either way you don’t have reply to every post, are you that lonely??
> 
> Go lift and shut your pie hole! or just shut your pie hole if you can’t lift,  I’m done with you.


First off let me just say how glad and grateful I am to hear that you’re done with me. Wow. That’s like a weight lifted off of my shoulders.

I lift more than you do by the way.

Im happily married for 23 years. Thanks.

 And you definitely sound bitter.

Who should I check with before I post? I mean you just joined but I’m sure you could point me in the proper direction.

Looking forward to you value-added contributions. I can already tell they’re going to be great. 👍


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2022)

irontoss said:


> I just joined yesterday douche’ , I replied to you because your the one who keeps blasting every post!  Not sure why the mod hasn’t removed you yet??  Anyway sounds like you got cheated on by your wife? or your boyfriend?  Either way you don’t have reply to every post, are you that lonely??
> 
> Go lift and shut your pie hole! or just shut your pie hole if you can’t lift,  I’m done with you.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm starting to think this guys got a few feathers maybe ? ....
> View attachment 29450



Not sure what you mean here? Like they are ruffled? 



RiR0 said:


> Real science vs bro science…. 🤔


Not all bro science is bad but there is definitely a lot of junk out there


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> I was mentioned, and I’m gone as quickly as I came. Back to the dungeon now…


Sorry green. Keep putting in that work.


----------



## mrgreens (Oct 4, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> Sorry green. Keep putting in that work.


Haha you’re fine


----------

